

RIM co-CEO: BlackBerry PlayBook price cuts coming - rmah
http://www.bgr.com/2011/09/15/rim-co-ceo-blackberry-playbook-price-cuts-coming/

======
teyc
I went to the shops to have a look at the various non Apple slates. All of
them were badly presented. The applications were dull, the email client
wouldn't start because it needed an account, the marketplace was blocked
because you have to put in a credit card. The playbook itself was stuck in a
air hockey game, but I pressed every button and couldn't exit it. No wonder
Apple is eating every one's lunch by just showing up.

~~~
rahoulb
That's why Apple started the Apple Stores in the first place - all those years
ago, Macs used to get the same treatment so they needed somewhere to show them
off.

~~~
teyc
even resellers have nice standard apple desks to present Apple products. The
iPads have range of demo applications pre-installed to showcase what it is
capable of. Meanwhile, Honeycomb tablets just feel like a chunk of metal.

~~~
zmonkeyz
Yeah they do now. But like the other poster said before the Apple store they
got the same shitty treatment.

------
muyuu
Now if he went ahead and fucking let me download the Native Development Kit,
that'd be greeeat.

Seriously, they ask for your first born child and your best excuses in order
to download their beta NDK so you can develop something??

~~~
codedivine
I also applied for the beta NDK a few weeks ago and got no response even
though the page said they will get back in 2 business days or something.

------
jeffehobbs
How dumb is this guy? He's just killed all sales from "now" until "then".

~~~
tick80
HP did a similar thing. If I remember correctly, people who purchased between
"now" and "then" got a refund for the rebate... whether RIM do that is another
matter.

~~~
lurch_mojoff
The question is how many people will buy a PlayBook now on the off chance
they’ll get a rebate at some future point. Not that many I reckon.

------
raganwald
Dear Jim:

<http://raganwald.posterous.com/dear-jim>

------
jmount
You should never pre-announce price cuts. Just make the price cut, otherwise
you are just telling people to put off their possible purchase.

~~~
digamber_kamat
yes. I dont understand why RIM keeps doing it with all their products. They
announce QNX phones next year but launch OS 7 phones this year. The playbook
was announced much before the scheduled launch but came much later than
promised. I remember RIM promised a software update to playbook but it is yet
to see the light of the day.

I am 100% sure that this price cut will not come anytime soon. Also, you can
also be sure that the QNX phones will not come in 2011 end as promised but
either they will appear on 2013 or they will hurriedly put together a lousy
piece of junk and present it before you. Losers!

------
medinism
PlayBook is like the other tablets in the market except that it sucks. It is
beyond me why did RIM relies so heavily on the operators for marketing and
distribution. The PlayBook is a clear example how this arrangement has screwed
up their product design

------
efalcao
"co-CEO" ....makes me lul everytime

~~~
efalcao
RIMM down about 20% today:
[http://www.google.com/finance?client=ob&q=NASDAQ:RIMM](http://www.google.com/finance?client=ob&q=NASDAQ:RIMM)

~~~
ahi
Missing earnings targets by about 10% will do that.

